# 07 Success Rates



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

2006 Bighorn Sheep, Moose and Elk Harvests

Harvest statistics released by the North Dakota Game and Fish Department
show overall hunter success during the 2006 season was 100 percent for
bighorn sheep, 90 percent for moose and 59 percent for elk.

Four bighorn sheep units were open in 2006. One license was issued in
units B1, B2 and B4, and two licenses were issued for Unit B3. One
additional auction license holder was able to hunt any open area. All
six hunters tagged adult rams.

The department issued 129 moose licenses last year. Of that total, 116
hunters were successful, harvesting 66 bulls and 50 cows/calves.

The department issued 259 elk licenses last year. Of that total, 154
hunters were successful, harvesting 98 bulls and 56 cows/calves.

I think that that is a really good harvest rate for the moose. Only 13 tags not filled. 
Does anyone know if each year is like this or is this a high fill ratio?


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

It is pretty easy to fill your tag when they are considered a nusiance for being in the sunflowers all year long. Hunted them in M10 this year and it was pretty easy pickins when you could see them from a mile away walking through a grain field. Might usually even be higher than this year. Usually the ones that don't fill their tags are landowners.


----------

